# Gillispie out at Kentucky/Calipari Acccepts UK offer



## bballhorn

Gone after two seasons, not sure what was going on, couldn't get the guys to buy into his system I guess, I know they weren't as talented as in years past but the talent level was probably on par with what he had to work with at A&M.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Relationships with boosters, players, and alums did him in. I think it's BS still but i'm not the person in charge of making the decisions.


BTW a fox news station out of Orlando is reporting Donovan is going to resign at Florida and take the UK job. Stay Tuned!


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Meh, they wont win with him either. They'll shout hurrah for a year or two and then start calling for his head. Toughest college fans for sure.


----------



## apelman42

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



bball2223 said:


> Relationships with boosters, players, and alums did him in. I think it's BS still but i'm not the person in charge of making the decisions.
> 
> 
> BTW a fox news station out of Orlando is reporting Donovan is going to resign at Florida and take the UK job. Stay Tuned!


The day after Donovan signs with Kentucky, is he going to ask the AD at Kentucky if he can go back to Florida?


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



HB said:


> Meh, they wont win with him either. They'll shout hurrah for a year or two and then start calling for his head. Toughest college fans for sure.


They will be better with Donovan. Donovan will have better resources, and facilities to help recruiting and is probably one of the top 5 coaches in the country right now. The past two years have been disappointing but people are quick to forget he has coached in 3 title games this decade alone.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

so does that mean kenny boynton & company follow him to UK?


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Top 5 coaches in the nation..NO!

Top 5 coaches dont lead their teams to the NIT

He is a good coach no doubt, but Kentucky fans want results and championships. Can he pull it off? :whoknows:


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



HB said:


> Top 5 coaches in the nation..NO!
> 
> Top 5 coaches dont lead their teams to the NIT
> 
> He is a good coach no doubt, but Kentucky fans want results and championships. Can he pull it off? :whoknows:


He just won back to back titles and has been to 3 title games this decade, even your boy Roy hasn't done that. Name me 5 better coaches than Donovan, please do. He was a great basketball coach at a football school. Give him the resources, and prestige of a Kentucky and the sky is the limit. 



TM I believe all indications have Boynton staying with Florida. The likelihood of Florida releasing him to Kentucky are slim to none as well.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Until Donovan signs with Kentucky, I won't believe it.


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



bball2223 said:


> He just won back to back titles and has been to 3 title games this decade, even your boy Roy hasn't done that. Name me 5 better coaches than Donovan, please do. He was a great basketball coach at a football school. Give him the resources, and prestige of a Kentucky and the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> TM I believe all indications have Boynton staying with Florida. The likelihood of Florida releasing him to Kentucky are slim to none as well.


K
Roy
Calhoun
Boeheim
Pitino

I'd even put Tubby and Bo Ryan ahead of him, cause they dont need all americans to win. Donovan's in the Howland, Self class of coaches.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

The resume speaks for itself, Donovan has been the best coach when it comes to getting teams to play for championships this decade. Penalizing a guy for having All-Americans is petty anyways. Most of those coaches develop their players into all-americans, or at the least recruit them. 



Overall career? Then every guy you mentioned besides Self, Tubby, Howland and Ryan is better. He is young and by the time he hangs it up he is going to have a chance to enter the discussion as best coach not named Bob Knight, and John Wooden to ever coach. He has reached 3 final fours, and has 2 titles and he isn't even 50. He could literally coach for probably another 30 years. Give him a job with the prestige of UK and the sky is the limit.


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

His age has nothing to do with it. He's being judged on the same pedestal as those guys, they are all division 1 college basketball coaches. If Knight were coaching, I'd put him above Donovan too. As for the all american statement, seriously do you think Donovan could coach a Minnesota or Wisconsin team into the tournament? Heck no! Those coaches are winning despite the obvious lack of talent and name recognition.

Donovan and UK sound like a good fit but for how long? Remember Pitino and Smith have coached there and are elsewhere right now. The fans arent patient.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



HB said:


> His age has nothing to do with it. He's being judged on the same pedestal as those guys, they are all division 1 college basketball coaches.


And what coach has been more successful than Donovan as of late? He can coach with anyone in D1 basketball, period. 




HB said:


> As for the all american statement, seriously do you think Donovan could coach a Minnesota or Wisconsin team into the tournament? Heck no! Those coaches are winning despite the obvious lack of talent and name recognition.



First off yes Donovan could. Minnesota and Wisconsin aren't devoid of talent their coaches don't use systems that highlight individual play. Both play slowed down controlled basketball and that isn't condusive to producing all-americans. Plus Florida is a football school, don't act like they are some brand name basketball school like UNC, Duke, Georgetown, Kentucky, etc.


Secondly I pose this question to you, Which college coach could have built a program that reaches 3 title games in a decade at a football school such as Florida like Donovan has?


----------



## TM

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



bball2223 said:


> TM I believe all indications have Boynton staying with Florida. The likelihood of Florida releasing him to Kentucky are slim to none as well.


Hmmm... Come to Duke, Kenny! God has given you a second chance! Seize the opportunity.


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



> And what coach has been more successful than Donovan as of late? He can coach with anyone in D1 basketball, period.


The guy's team just went to the NIT, they didnt even win it. Does that mean without NBA players he cant win games? Look if he is as good as you make him out to be, why has he done so bad the last two years especially with Mcdonald All americans on his team.



> First off yes Donovan could. Minnesota and Wisconsin aren't devoid of talent their coaches don't use systems that highlight individual play. Both play slowed down controlled basketball and that isn't condusive to producing all-americans. Plus Florida is a football school, don't act like they are some brand name basketball school like UNC, Duke, Georgetown, Kentucky, etc.
> 
> 
> Secondly I pose this question to you, Which college coach could have built a program that reaches 3 title games in a decade at a football school such as Florida like Donovan has?


Okay I applaud Donovan for being in the finals 3 times this decade but you know every coach that I mentioned has some record or the other. Pitino has been to the final four with four different teams. Roy is third all time in winning percentage in the NCAA, look just go to their wiki pages and scroll to the bottom. I dont have time to do it for all of them, but there's a reason why they are all in the HOF.

Lol @ Minnesota and Wisconsin arent devoid of talent. Both teams will be lucky if they can get a single player into the NBA. They overachieved in the big 10. You want me to believe that Donovan who couldnt take a very talented Florida squad this year to the NCAA tourney is going to do so with the less talented Badger and Gopher teams. Come on now!

Florida had 4 or 5 guys that got drafted to the NBA, they were the best team in the nation both years they won it. I give Donovan credit for putting together a really good squad, but lets not act like he is some coaching legend. 

As for your question, just so you know, Louisville was not a basketball town till Pitino got there, funny enough guess Donovan took some pointers from his former boss on how to build a successful program.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Florida has said that Donovan is not going to UK. Who now?


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

They'll go with Travis Ford, though thats a foolish move for Ford. Bob Knight is the only big name that can put their fans in place.

G got the shaft though, he was 40-2 in the last two seasons thats hardly a bad record.


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

I wouldn't want Ford or Knight. 

Man, I want someone like Donovan or Calipari, but I highly doubt either would happen.


----------



## coolpohle

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



bball2223 said:


> He just won back to back titles and has been to 3 title games this decade, even your boy Roy hasn't done that. Name me 5 better coaches than Donovan, please do. He was a great basketball coach at a football school. Give him the resources, and prestige of a Kentucky and the sky is the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> TM I believe all indications have Boynton staying with Florida. The likelihood of Florida releasing him to Kentucky are slim to none as well.


Donovan is an overrated coach, imo. The teams he had that won it all could have been coached by any one of us and had the same result. He's had two tournament talent teams the past two seasons and has come away with NIT berths. For them to be 9-7 in the SEC this year was a huge disappointment.

As for five better coaches, that's pretty simple. No particular order:

Coach K
Calhoun
Calipari
Pitino
Self


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

It's too bad we won't get to see what he would've done with the team next year, which should easily be ranked the entire season. Their roster was painfully thin, though, his entire stay and Meeks became a star scorer mostly out of necessity. Building a roster takes time. Whomever gets the job, provided the KU recruits keep their commitments, will be walking into a peach of a situation - all rotation players are back plus Orton and Hood.

I wonder if Gillespie is now a legit candidate for Arizona.


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Just gonna throw out names:

Jeff Capel, Jay Wright, Jamie Dixon, Sean Miller, Mike Anderson, Brad Stevens, and what the hell, Mark Few.


----------



## coolpohle

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



HB said:


> They'll go with Travis Ford, though thats a foolish move for Ford. Bob Knight is the only big name that can put their fans in place.


I've heard Ford's name kicked around as well, but do they want to risk bringing in another younger coach from the Big 12? I hope they go out and get Brad Stevens. Maybe a bit risky because of his age but he's that good of a coach.

I thought Gillespie did a fine job the past two seasons, as it must have been conflicts with people higher up that led to him getting axed. The team he had this year had nothing after Meeks and Patterson.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

If I am Mike Anderson, I stay at Missouri. He can recruit his Alabama roots to Columbia and Missouri can win a championship there, just like Nolan Richardson did at Arkansas. I hope he stays. Same with the other coaches Nim mentioned. If they want someone who is from Kentucky, look at Pelphrey or Ford.


----------



## Enigma

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Florida's back to back championship teams had 1 McDonald's All-American on the roster. Corey Brewer. A McDonald's All-American that his own home state teams(University of Tennessee and Memphis) didn't think was good enough to play for their teams.

Let's not act like Billy Donovan was handed a roster full of polished blue chip athletes that a monkey could coach to a championship. Donovan developed that team. He coached those guys up, no doubt about it.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



Enigma said:


> Florida's back to back championship teams had 1 McDonald's All-American on the roster. Corey Brewer. A McDonald's All-American that his own home state teams(University of Tennessee and Memphis) didn't think was good enough to play for their teams.
> 
> Let's not act like Billy Donovan was handed a roster full of polished blue chip athletes that a monkey could coach to a championship. Donovan developed that team. He coached those guys up, no doubt about it.


Thank You:clap:



Also coolphole Florida didn't have a tournament roster this year. They have Calathes and who else? Werner sucks, and they have no legit post guy (Tyus is a versatile 4 not a post player and he is average at best). They also have the softest team in the country. Donovan hasn't done an A+ job coaching them but let's not act like he is squandering talent left and right. No matter how highly regarded some of them were out of High School it's pretty apparent they haven't lived up to their billing on the college level outside of Calathes.


----------



## Seanzie

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Bill Self is better than Billy Donovan? That's just ****ing preposterous.

Billy Donovan is easily a top 5 coach in the nation. You guys are just drawing at straws to keep him out.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

*Statement from University of Florida head coach Billy Donovan:

“In response to the rumors circulating about my interest in other
jobs, I wanted to address this as quickly as possible. I am committed to
the University of Florida and look forward to continuing to build our
program here."*

(Way to go to nip it in the bud early, UF & Donovan!) 

And lol @ some of the people in this thread. How is Billy D still get no respect?! He built the UF program from the ground up, but some of you think his success was a fluke?? That is ridiculous! Any success that UF has had on the basketball court in the past decade is a product of what Billy D has built. He brought JWill here and sold recruits on his 'run n gun' style, and everything else is history. He has built some strong teams in the past(particularly that 00 team with Mike Miller, UD, Harvey, & Dupay and the 06-07 teams w/ Horford, JNo, Brewer, Green, Humphrey, &Speights). I cant see how doesn't get credit for building either of those teams. UF wasn't much when he came here in '97(?), so the 2000 team was all him and the 06 championship team wasn't even that highly touted... The 1st year they won, they entered the season unranked....

The problem with this team the last two years has been the lack of big men. If Speights would've came back this year we would've easily been a tournament team, but we just didn't have an inside presence @ all and didn't really have any lethal scorers out side of Calathes and Walker. Assuming Calathes comes back combined with the addition of the '09 recruits, a healthy Eloy Vargas, & the G'Town transfer Vernon Macklin, Billy Donavon had no reason to leave. Uf will be good next year. Plus, one thing he will have here that he would never have @ UK is job security.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Anthony Grant just accepted the job at Alabama so he's out as well.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



HKF said:


> Anthony Grant just accepted the job at Alabama so he's out as well.


Will that shutup Barkley about black coaches in the state of Alabama? Or not until Auburn gets one too?


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



HKF said:


> Anthony Grant just accepted the job at Alabama so he's out as well.


Wow good pick-up for Bama. 



Seanzie, and Blue Magic good posts:clap:


----------



## HKF

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



TM said:


> Will that shutup Barkley about black coaches in the state of Alabama? Or not until Auburn gets one too?


Football, not basketball. Mike Anderson coached at UAB (Alabama-Birmingham).


----------



## Blue

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Anthony Grant was a great hire for Bama, i'm glad UK didn't get him! A Billy D disciple and he's gonna be a great one. He's the next rising star coach out there and UK missed the boat.... :laugh: Great day to be a gator! UK will be struggling for awhile, it seems they got a lotta problems...

:cheers:


----------



## coolpohle

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



bball2223 said:


> Thank You:clap:
> 
> 
> 
> Also coolphole Florida didn't have a tournament roster this year. They have Calathes and who else? Werner sucks, and they have no legit post guy (Tyus is a versatile 4 not a post player and he is average at best). They also have the softest team in the country. Donovan hasn't done an A+ job coaching them but let's not act like he is squandering talent left and right. No matter how highly regarded some of them were out of High School it's pretty apparent they haven't lived up to their billing on the college level outside of Calathes.


Many, including myself thought that they would win the SEC this year. To not make the tournament is a big disappointment. Granted, I may be a bit biased because I really downgrade coaches who's teams are much weaker defensively on a consistent basis, but the year they had has to be considered disappointing. 

Calathes has been excellent and whether you consider Tyus a PF or soft or whatever, he still had an a very good year. Werner, Parsons, and Hodge all play their roles well. Walker and Shipman played well off the bench. They should've been dancing.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

^UF choked away alot of games late in the year that they were winning the whole game, but would just find a way lose. They were too dependent on the 3 without having a legit big to clean up on offensive rebounds or play any kind of competent defense.... Speights would've helped alot, because Kadji really looks like a project... The loss of Vargas for they year didn't help either... Tyus improved and is a solid player, but when he is really your only legit big, it's not a good thing. Shipman is not that good at all offensively, but Walker can definitely be a big time scorer. Werner is a joke, and no way should he or Parsons be starting imo... They would be better served as a 6th or 7th man off the bench if our depth was where it should be.... We should definitely be back on track tho next year with the bigs we got comin in, and KB.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



Blue Magic said:


> Anthony Grant was a great hire for Bama, i'm glad UK didn't get him! A Billy D disciple and he's gonna be a great one. He's the next rising star coach out there and UK missed the boat.... :laugh: Great day to be a gator! UK will be struggling for awhile, it seems they got a lotta problems...
> 
> :cheers:


A good coach... but I'm glad UK didn't get him either! Who is Brad Stevens? Pelphrey? No way. Ford? Possible. Don't count out Billy D. or Calipari. Especially Calipari. We don't need another rising star coach. Look where that got us this last time around... Cal or bust!


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



Seanzie said:


> Bill Self is better than Billy Donovan? That's just ****ing preposterous.
> 
> Billy Donovan is easily a top 5 coach in the nation. You guys are just drawing at straws to keep him out.


:laugh: Better than who? K, Williams, Boeheim, Pitino, Calhoun? Nice of you to back up your arguments like others in this thread though...oh wait, you didnt.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

my choice


----------



## Blue

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



BlueBaron said:


> A good coach... but I'm glad UK didn't get him either! Who is Brad Stevens? Pelphrey? No way. Ford? Possible. Don't count out Billy D. or Calipari. Especially Calipari. We don't need another rising star coach. Look where that got us this last time around... Cal or bust!


Well, before Billy G you guys had Tubby, but you ran him outta town.... You guys then hired Billy G, who I never really was a big fan of, but he was doing decent and could've been good given time... I just dont see a proven coach risking to go to UK when the cupboard is gonna be bare and the leash is ridiculously short, and they are probably in a better spot to succeed wher they're currently at..

Two years is not enough to say that a guy was bust. I think someone needs @ least 3 years to adjust to the league and the culture of a conference and bring in some of his own players, before he can be deemed a 'bust'.... 

I think you guys just need to rebuild and start from scratch tho.... you need to understand that the guy you hire is gonna need *time*... Anthony Grant was probably the best recruiter available, so he would've been able to turn things around quickly for... Not only can he recruit, but he is great coach. He took VCU to the tourney in his 1st year and upset Duke! That's talent! A high risk, high reward guy.

I can understand not wanting Pelphry or Ford, but who else is out there? Billy D is a done deal, he's NOT going anywhereazdaja... You may have a *slight* shot @ Calapari, but I dont see it happening. I think Calapari is a huge reach, Blue Baron. My only thing is that, if you guys didn't have anybody else lined up I dont see why Gillispie was canned soo quickly.... Maybe Izzo is a guy who you might be able to snag, but that's the only person I see out there for you guys other than Ford or Pelphery...


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*

Billy G. being fired had nothing to do with wins or losses. He was hurting the program in other areas. Rumors are he laid his hands on certain players. Whatever the reason, I agree he was a good coach but he just isn't right for UK. I supported Tubby for the better part of his 10 years at UK. He got lazy in recruiting and coaching. It was time for him to go. As far as the cupboard being bare... Meeks and Patterson will be back. Orton will be at UK. Vilarino will be at UK. Hood will be at UK. Matt Pilgrim is going to be good I believe. We still have Darius Miller and DeAndre Liggins. Stevenson's no slouch. The cupboard is far from bare.


----------



## UKfan4Life

*Re: Gillespie out at Kentucky*



Blue Magic said:


> Well, before Billy G you guys had Tubby, but you ran him outta town.... You guys then hired Billy G, who I never really was a big fan of, but he was doing decent and could've been good given time... I just dont see a proven coach risking to go to UK when the cupboard is gonna be bare and the leash is ridiculously short, and they are probably in a better spot to succeed wher they're currently at..
> 
> Two years is not enough to say that a guy was bust. I think someone needs @ least 3 years to adjust to the league and the culture of a conference and bring in some of his own players, before he can be deemed a 'bust'....
> 
> I think you guys just need to rebuild and start from scratch tho.... you need to understand that the guy you hire is gonna need *time*... Anthony Grant was probably the best recruiter available, so he would've been able to turn things around quickly for... Not only can he recruit, but he is great coach. He took VCU to the tourney in his 1st year and upset Duke! That's talent! A high risk, high reward guy.
> 
> I can understand not wanting Pelphry or Ford, but who else is out there? Billy D is a done deal, he's NOT going anywhereazdaja... You may have a *slight* shot @ Calapari, but I dont see it happening. I think Calapari is a huge reach, Blue Baron. My only thing is that, if you guys didn't have anybody else lined up I dont see why Gillispie was canned soo quickly.... Maybe Izzo is a guy who you might be able to snag, but that's the only person I see out there for you guys other than Ford or Pelphery...


Good post, but I want to point out that Gillispie was NOT let go because of what he put on the court. If that was the case, he would have been given more time. There was a lot worse things going on between Gillispie, the team, the athletics department, and the administration. Jodie Meeks' dad was quoted several times as saying that he was glad Gillispie was let go, as the players didn't respond to him and he wasn't popular with anybody. If you could go to the premium forum on the Cats Pause (House of Blue), you would learn rather quickly what got Gillispie kicked out of UK, and it had little to do with the last two seasons, in terms of what was put on the court.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

^Idk. Yeah, i've heard some things but didn't UK know he had 'character' issues coming in(like past DUI's and such)? I didn't think his character would have been such a big deal if he winning and say, he had made it to the sweet 16 or something. Combine losing with his off court stuff tho, and yeah, it was convenient for them to pull the plug.

Pitino said if he was in charge, he would've hired Pelphry or Ford two years ago... :laugh: I gotta say I agree with him. UK should be looking for an up-n-comer who either knows the tradition @ UK or is willing to buy into the tradition. Gillispie was a guy who was in there trying to do his own thing and clearly UK wasn't willing to deal with it. I just dont really think it was a good hire from the get-go tho, and it seems like now the AD is even on thin ice where the decision for the new coach is not up to him but is up to a committee of boosters... wtf? Where is the order in UK? Who is in control?? They need some sort of structure to build upon.

It's time for Kentucky to get things together and make a good solid decision on a coach that is ready to make the next move in his career. A coach that will take his experience and add it to the resources available to him in Lexington, instead of bringing in his 'baggage' and the way he does things at his other school(like Billy G did). They need someone who is willing to adapt to his new situation and maximizes its potential. If UK is that bound and determined to "take" someone from someone else tho without doing their research, and not look at their long term future, they may be destined to fail again like they did with Gillispie.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

Pitino is a buffoon. Calipari to UK is going to happen.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*



BlueBaron said:


> Calipari to UK is going to happen.


I'm seeing a lot of this junk around the web...



> 5 star Demarcus Cousin's facebook already says Calipari to UK





> has a press conference tomorrow at noon





> Apparently DeMarcus Cousins' facebook status says "Calipari to Kentucky"...


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

:lol: I don't buy that. That could have been a profile created in the past 24 hours by Bluebaron for all we know :biggrin:


----------



## HB

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

Cal works for UK and will bring in high profile recruits. He can also get along with the pretentious rich crowd down there. Sucks for Memphis though, this could hurt that program.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

hurt it??? :laugh: they are no more if he leaves.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

I wont believe it til' I see it.... :wait:


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

http://www.tigerboard.com/boards/missouri-tigers.php?message=6510654



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I'll wait until I see it but it seems there may be some legs to this. Then again he could be using this to get Memphis to pay him some more.


----------



## apelman42

*Re: Gillispie out at Kentucky*

Biggest mistake of his life.

I really hope that Cousins stays put at Memphis.


----------



## HB

Its official 

The dominoes begin to fall and now he takes on the title of most overrated coach in college sports


----------



## bball2223

*Calipari To Kentucky*

Just reported on ESPN. Congrats Wildcat Fans!


----------



## ATLien

The SEC becomes a 1-team conference after today. Unless Florida can rebuild..


----------



## HB

^Come on now. Florida is still golden with recruits. LSU's gotta start worrying right now though


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> The dominoes begin to fall and now he takes on the title of most overrated coach in college sports


why?


----------



## bball2223

Most overrated coach? Based on actual coaching ability? Not really a big deal to be honest. Cal, Worldwide Wes, and the prestige of Kentucky are going to bring in top 5 recruiting classes every year and the SEC is weak. Heck if Cal can keep 2 of UK's current 4 commits (Orton, Hood, Vilarino, or Tucker) and bring in two of Wall/Henry (probably means his brother would be coming too)/Cousins/Eric Bledsoe they could finish with a top 3 class this year. Bring back Meeks and Patterson and Kentucky is going to be a final 4 contender next year. 


LSU wouldn't have to worry as they play in the SEC West. If Anthony Grant can turn around Alabama the SEC will be on the upswing.


----------



## TYO23

X isnt going to UK. I think from the interview and draftexpress he's pretty much coming to KU. But i believe Cal gets John Wall and if jodie and pp return they will be a helluva team.


----------



## HB

Dominoes in regards to other coaches on the move and the recruits figuring out whats next for them.

Overrated as in being the highest paid coach in college ball when his major achievement has been winning the NIT, and its only right he get that tag because Roy before winning the 05 championship was labeled the same.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Calipari taking the UK job is going to expose what I've been saying for years. He's not a good coach. He's a high profile recruiter who gathers long athletic guys and rolls a ball out on the court and says "go to the NBA." The UK fanbase is going to want a lot more than that.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Dominoes in regards to other coaches on the move and the recruits figuring out whats next for them.
> 
> Overrated as in being the highest paid coach in college ball when his major achievement has been winning the NIT, and its only right he get that tag because Roy before winning the 05 championship was labeled the same.


I still consider Roy Williams the most overrated coach in college basketball. The man has had top 5 talent every year of his coaching career.


----------



## HB

And an 80% winning percentage, 7 final fours, 1 national title, over 700 wins and is a Hall of Famer. Yeah he's definitely overrated.


----------



## TM

TYO23 said:


> But i believe Cal gets John Wall


Go Duke... Go Duke... Go Duke... Go Duke....


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> Overrated as in being the highest paid coach in college ball when his major achievement has been winning the NIT, and its only right he get that tag because Roy before winning the 05 championship was labeled the same.


i usually think of "overrated" and "overpaid" as two separate things which is why i was confused.

he is overpaid but at the same time that's what it was going to take to get him to leave memphis. without a significant raise, i think he probably would have stayed.


----------



## HB

He's overpaid and overrated, because he's been coaching for 9 years in a cupcake conference and has not won anything of significance cept the NIT

Anyone remember Darius Washington choking at the FT line



> i think the kentucky fanbase is going to be just fine if he's making 3 elite eights in a row.


No they wont. They want championships not consolation prizes.


----------



## rocketeer

Geaux Tigers said:


> Calipari taking the UK job is going to expose what I've been saying for years. He's not a good coach. He's a high profile recruiter who gathers long athletic guys and rolls a ball out on the court and says "go to the NBA." The UK fanbase is going to want a lot more than that.


i think the kentucky fanbase is going to be just fine if he's making 3 elite eights in a row.


----------



## TM

are they Top 10 by the time preseason starts next season?


----------



## ATLien

HB said:


> Anyone remember Darius Washington choking at the FT line


What does this have to do with anything. How is this Calimari's fault anyway? C'mon, you are just a homer. Pro-UNC, anti-Kentucky.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> He's overpaid and overrated, because he's been coaching for 9 years in a cupcake conference and has not won anything of significance cept the NIT
> 
> Anyone remember Darius Washington choking at the FT line


he made 3 elite eights in a row and played for the championship last year and lost in overtime.

i'm also not sure what darius washington missing free throws has to do with his coaching.


----------



## rocketeer

TM said:


> are they Top 10 by the time preseason starts next season?


if he brings his recruits and meeks/patterson stay? absolutely.


----------



## HB

ATLien said:


> What does this have to do with anything. How is this Calimari's fault anyway? C'mon, you are just a homer. Pro-UNC, anti-Kentucky.


Hush puppy lol. That was the biggest game of their season and Cal got out coached. 



> i think the kentucky fanbase is going to be just fine if he's making 3 elite eights in a row.


No they wont. They want championships not consolation prizes. For other teams thats great, not for Kentucky. You understand basketball is a religion there right?


----------



## Blue

If Mike Anderson goes to UGA, the SEC will be a Power Conference once again. The drought is over! :yay: 

Billy D needs to start steppin up again tho... Grace period is over.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> No they wont. They want championships not consolation prizes. For other teams thats great, not for Kentucky. You understand basketball is a religion there right?


when was their last championship? when was their last elite eight appearance?

becoming consistently relevant again in the national title picture will make them happy. eventually, they'll need to win something. but just being a legitimately relevant team will be enough for a while.


----------



## HB

Do you know why they fired Tubby? They werent satisfied with just making the tourney, you forget that the year before he got canned/resigned, he had taken that team to the elite 8 with Patrick Sparks and co. against Mich. State

Here's a little snippet from his wiki page. UK fans are the most delusional fans in college ball easily



> Although Smith compiled an impressive resume during his UK career, he came under considerable pressure from many UK fans, who believed that his recruiting was subpar and his failure to achieve a Final Four appearance in his last nine seasons was inadequate by UK standards. Some UK fans went as far as to place "for sale" signs on his front lawn. He did come just a double overtime loss short of a Final Four appearance in 2005. This drought is the longest of any coach in UK history.[22] That along with his double digit losing seasons (which led to Tubby's critics nicknaming him "Ten-Loss Tubby") led to the pressure.[23] On March 22, 2007, Smith resigned his position of UK head coach to accept the head coach position at the University of Minnesota.[24]
> 
> Smith led the Wildcats to an overall record of 263–83 record for a winning percentage of .760. In his 10 seasons with Kentucky, he averaged over 26 wins per season.[2]


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> Do you know why they fired Tubby? They werent satisfied with just making the tourney, you forget that the year before he got canned/resigned, he had taken that team to the elite 8 with Patrick Sparks and co. against Mich. State
> 
> Here's a little snippet from his wiki page. UK fans are the most delusional fans in college ball easily


they were in the elite eight 4 or 5 years ago. haven't been to the sweet sixteen since. eventually, they are going to have to win something and if he coaches there for 8 years without making a final four, the fans are going to be pissed. but with the talent he's likely to bring in, i don't think he has any problem making regular appearances to the elite eight with deeper runs possible depending on the year.


----------



## HB

After 2 Elite 8's, they will get hungry. They want championships. The last time they had a championship down there was 96


----------



## Coatesvillain

How do you think they'll respond to an increase in one and dones?


----------



## rocketeer

Coatesvillain said:


> How do you think they'll respond to an increase in one and dones?


when has a one and done actually had a negative effect on a team?


----------



## HB

If he is replenishing the recruits coming in and continually bringing in top tier players, then they really dont care. As long as it leads to championship runs, they are fine with it. Now the fans probably will pester said players to stay, but thats another story.

Rocketeer, ever heard of Derick Caracter?


----------



## Coatesvillain

rocketeer said:


> when has a one and done actually had a negative effect on a team?


----------



## Coatesvillain

HB said:


> If he is replenishing the recruits coming in and continually bringing in top tier players, then they really dont care. As long as it leads to championship runs, they are fine with it. Now the fans probably will pester said players to stay, but thats another story.


This is kinda what I'm referring to. If Kentucky isn't winning national championships and players are still leaving early I'm sure they'll be some pressure from the fans.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> Rocketeer, ever heard of Derick Caracter?


not really a one and done and he certainly didn't hurt louisville in any way.

eddie griffin is a guy who i guess could fit, but just about all of the one and dones are having positive impacts on their teams. i don't see that really being a problem with any fanbase(as long as the team is winning games of course).


----------



## HB

Lol @ he didnt hurt Louisville in anyway when he was suspended for conduct detrimental to the team, that and the numerous other incidents, especially regarding his weight. They needed him to play great and he just didnt care. He hurt their chances to win big time!

And he is a one and done, just cause he didnt get drafted doesnt change that. He had no intention of staying in school.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> Lol @ he didnt hurt Louisville in anyway when he was suspended for conduct detrimental to the team, that and the numerous other incidents, especially regarding his weight. They needed him to play great and he just didnt care. He hurt their chances to win big time!
> 
> And he is a one and done, just cause he didnt get drafted doesnt change that. He had no intention of staying in school.


you can say he hurt the team because he wasn't as good as advertised but come on. i mean he really hurt them making the elite eight last season.


----------



## HB

They were pegged as a final four team


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Lol @ he didnt hurt Louisville in anyway when he was suspended for conduct detrimental to the team, that and the numerous other incidents, especially regarding his weight. They needed him to play great and he just didnt care. He hurt their chances to win big time!
> 
> And he is a one and done, just cause he didnt get drafted doesnt change that. He had no intention of staying in school.


He was in school at least 2 years buddy.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> They were pegged as a final four team


they were a 3 seed. and you know exactly what i'm talking about so i don't know why you're trying to argue. i don't think one and dones should be a problem at kentucky because they aren't a problem anywhere else.


----------



## BlueBaron

Not to undermine the UK expert HB but UK's last championship was in 1998... Cal will get time to rebuild and reload. It won't take long. Of course we want titles every year, don't you? Are you happy with UNC getting to the elite 8 every year or every other year? No you're not. Being relevant again... that's the key. That's what we have to build off of. If we get Wall and/or Cousins... top 10 easily next year. Be careful putting down UK and Cal because you know next year UNC comes to Lexington. Oh my... oh my...


----------



## HKF

I was hoping he wouldn't go there because I really despise tradition (mostly because fans of the historical programs believe it's their birthright to be winners, no offense BlueBaron). Having said that, I am happy for Calipari because he will win there. If I can stay off the message boards, I might be able to root for him to succeed there. With Wes continuing to advise him and the recruiting ability of Pastner and Antigua, he can really build a super-power type of program. I mean UK in the top 5 every single year. 

He will do it with future NBA starters too playing a fun style of play too. I just look at the SEC East now and wonder how the hell Vanderbilt and Georgia are going to win consistently. Now you see why Georgia tried to get Mike Anderson. Darrin Horn, Bruce Pearl, Billy Donovan, John Calipari. Vanderbilt may not see the tournament for another decade. Anthony Grant was smart to go to Alabama instead.

It's kind of interesting to see how serious the SEC got with basketball now that they have that new television deal with ABC and ESPN for the big two SEC sports. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## Blue

After a two year hiatus, we will be back! :yay:


----------



## UKfan4Life

I'm so excited. Although I am well aware the specifics of the situations are different, Billy Gillispie was our Matt Doherty. John Calipari is our Roy Williams.

This is huge. I can't wait to see what happens. UK + John Calipari = oh **** (for college basketball).


----------



## thaKEAF

****.


----------



## HB

Nimreitz said:


> He was in school at least 2 years buddy.


My bad, I thought it was once. Anywhoo this article pretty much sums it up

As for the Cards team not being a final four team, they had Palacio, Clark, Padgett and Caracter all on their frontline, easily one of the best frontcourt in the nations.

And yes BB, UK-UNC games just got a whole new level of intensity, hopefully I can be at that game. I am not worried about UK though, even with his recruits. Roy's draft class is insane, 6 guys all jockeying for frontcourt minutes not to mention Strickland, Mcdonalds and Drew in the backcourt. Bring em' on!

DISCLAIMER: I think UK will beat UNC next year. More experienced team.


----------



## HKF

It's kind of hard to be a Final Four team when you have to play against North Carolina in Charlotte in the regionals. If that game was played on a neutral floor like the Kansas game was a year ago, whose to say the Heels wouldn't have lost. That was a close game throughout. Also Caracter transferred to UTEP (where he has two more years of eligibility).


----------



## HB

Caracter's still playing college ball? Wow!!!!


----------



## bball2223

It's not that suprising. A program thats not a power and has a coach looking for anyway to get victories is going to take on a talent like Caracter no matter what (although UTEP had that guard who could score like crazy Jackson I think his name is). Especially with Calipari gone, if a coach can put up with Caracter's baggage he will get very good production and should field a decent team with a chance to get the C-USA bid.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> I was hoping he wouldn't go there because I really despise tradition (mostly because fans of the historical programs believe it's their birthright to be winners, no offense BlueBaron). Having said that, I am happy for Calipari because he will win there. If I can stay off the message boards, I might be able to root for him to succeed there. With Wes continuing to advise him and the recruiting ability of Pastner and Antigua, he can really build a super-power type of program. I mean UK in the top 5 every single year.
> 
> He will do it with future NBA starters too playing a fun style of play too. I just look at the SEC East now and wonder how the hell Vanderbilt and Georgia are going to win consistently. Now you see why Georgia tried to get Mike Anderson. Darrin Horn, Bruce Pearl, Billy Donovan, John Calipari. Vanderbilt may not see the tournament for another decade. Anthony Grant was smart to go to Alabama instead.
> 
> It's kind of interesting to see how serious the SEC got with basketball now that they have that new television deal with ABC and ESPN for the big two SEC sports. It's not a coincidence.


Pretty much what I was thinking. 

This is a match made in college basketball heaven (or hell depending on your perspective), you combine Calipari's resources with Kentucky's tradition and resources and you have something very special. Him and Wesley have been getting highly recruited players to CUSA, it should be easier to do this and even more at Kentucky.

I'm sure UK will be like UNC soon again, few will love them and most will hate or strongly dislike them.


----------



## HB

Umm the difference being UNC wins meaningful games and Cal hasnt won the big one yet :biggrin:


----------



## bballhorn

So it seems Xavier Henry has a clause in his LOI that states if Calipari leaves Memphis he can leave as well, I'd consider him all but gone from Memphis. John Wall(heavy Memphis lean) will now probably decide between Baylor and Kentucky, and I wouldn't be surprised if DeMarcus Cousins followed Calipar to Memphis. If those guys follow him to UK and he gets Patterson and Meeks to stay, they are going to be a top 10 team to start the season for sure, especially if he keeps the 2 top recruit already committed to UK.


----------



## Diable

What they were saying on ESPN last night was that Kentucky didn't have any open scholarships to take on any of calipari's recruits.It sounded like they already had more players than scholarships right now...As though Gillespie expected to lose a couple of guys.According to what they said the only way they could get more players is to not renew scholarships.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Diable said:


> What they were saying on ESPN last night was that Kentucky didn't have any open scholarships to take on any of calipari's recruits.It sounded like they already had more players than scholarships right now...As though Gillespie expected to lose a couple of guys.According to what they said the only way they could get more players is to not renew scholarships.


Michael Porter is contemplating not playing basketball for his senior season. He's married, has a baby on the way, and can graduate after his junior year is finished. In all likelihood, he won't be back, freeing up a scholarship for us. There are also possible transfers bound to happen, such as DeAndre Liggins, who said he would talk with his family now that the season is over. I would be surprised if he transferred now, though, considering Calipari is exactly the kind of coach someone with as much talent as him can absolutely flourish under.


----------



## BlueBaron

Look for AJ Stewart to be gone. Maybe Harris also. Cal said he only wanted players that were capable of helping to win titles. Liggins will stay IMO. Cal will get that potential out of him. He was too scared to shoot with Gillispie as coach.


----------



## bball2223

BlueBaron said:


> Look for AJ Stewart to be gone. Maybe Harris also. Cal said he only wanted players that were capable of helping to win titles. Liggins will stay IMO. Cal will get that potential out of him. He was too scared to shoot with Gillispie as coach.


Harrelson, and Galloway are also likely goners from what I have heard. The scholarships are going to be freed up.


----------



## BlueBaron

If we can get Cousins, Harrelson will be gone. I hope we keep Galloway though, he's got talent.


----------



## UKfan4Life

bball2223 said:


> Harrelson, and Galloway are also likely goners from what I have heard. The scholarships are going to be freed up.


Galloway will stay. Mark it down.


----------



## lakeshows

I'm actually happy about this. I can see the conference picking up it's game and Florida picking it up too now that Kentucky is back. 

The SEC needs Kentucky, Florida, and Tennessee to be strong and they all had down years the last 2 years pretty much.


----------



## Rather Unique

Vilarino asking out of UK..most likely the first to go..


----------



## BlueBaron

Vilarino, Ross-Miller, and JC transfer Konner Tucker have reopened the recruiting process and I'm fine with that. :whistling:


----------



## Blue

Dang, Imagine if UK somehow gets both Henry and Wall. Try to imagine this lineup:

C: Daniel Orton, 6'10 260
PF: Patrick Patterson, 6'9 235
SF: Xavier Henry, 6'6 210
SG: Jodie Meeks, 6'4 208
PG: John Wall 6'4 185


----------



## HB

Well they might still get Wall and Cousins but Henry's off to Kansas and Patterson might still declare for the draft.


----------



## Blue

True, I just noticed that Henry committed to Kansas after I posted that. I figured him going to UK was unlikely, if not impossible, but still just thinking about the remote possibility of that line-up is scary... That's almost an NBA calibre team.

And I wouldn't be surprised if Patterson declared... There may very well be alot of talent coming into UK, so idk if he'll get the same # touches he was getting this year.... Plus, learning a new system pretty much puts him in the same position as all of the incoming freshman so it may just be easier for him to start fresh in the NBA... We'll see.


----------



## bball2223

UK will land Cousins and possibly Wall. UNC just got involved with Wall FWIW but I still don't see him elsewhere besides UK at this point.


----------



## HB

Wall, Strickland, Ginyard, Davis, Henson

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBaron

Did Wall commit to UNC?


----------



## TM

heck no... let me find the article


----------



## TM

this isn't the one i saw earlier

http://blogs.newsobserver.com/prepsnow/wall-says-unc-is-not-recruiting-him

the one earlier quoted the guy who's either his coach or something - the guy who goes everywhere with him and is gonna be in on the decision. in summary, "i dont like UNC and wouldn't let john consider them." hahaha... smart man.


----------



## HB

That guy's an *******


----------



## TM

hahahahaha

go enjoy your national championship, punk


----------



## BlueBaron

I didn't know he was a Michigan St. fan.


----------



## BlueBaron

TM said:


> this isn't the one i saw earlier
> 
> http://blogs.newsobserver.com/prepsnow/wall-says-unc-is-not-recruiting-him
> 
> the one earlier quoted the guy who's either his coach or something - the guy who goes everywhere with him and is gonna be in on the decision. in summary, "i dont like UNC and wouldn't let john consider them." hahaha... smart man.


This it?

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/story/642824.html


----------



## Diable

Apparently this guy who is leeching onto Wall isn't welcome at either Duke or UNC so he's probably not going to either.I think his name is Clifford or something similar.I guess he has something to do with summerball.He probably thinks he's going to get paid in a couple years when he delivers him to some agent.It's entirely possible that he and Wall already have some under the table deal going with an agent or whoever.Duke told him they wanted to talk to him,but this guy couldn't be there.Same thing with UNC apparently.


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> Apparently this guy who is leeching onto Wall isn't welcome at either Duke or UNC so he's probably not going to either.I think his name is Clifford or something similar.I guess he has something to do with summerball.He probably thinks he's going to get paid in a couple years when he delivers him to some agent.It's entirely possible that he and Wall already have some under the table deal going with an agent or whoever.Duke told him they wanted to talk to him,but this guy couldn't be there.Same thing with UNC apparently.


Roy and Coach K don't want to deal with 'em, but Calimari doesn't see a problem? Okay..


----------



## TM

BlueBaron said:


> This it?
> 
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/story/642824.html


ya, thats it

if that was K's initial feelings, daible, it's pretty evident that those feelings have changed. the guy accompanied Wall and his mother, if im not mistaken.


----------



## bball2223

Roy called Wall and is apparently thinking about extending an offer in the near future. I doubt this happens however since Wall's handlers don't want him playing at Duke or UNC and we already have a great class coming in next fall so losing Wall isn't a program changer by any stretch of the imagination. Wall is going to Kentucky unless something drastically alters his thinking in the next few weeks. 


UK's Starting Lineup would look like (if Cousins/Wall Commit and Patterson/Meeks stay):


PG- John Wall
SG- Jodie Meeks
SF- Darius Miller/Jon Hood/DeAndre Liggins
PF- Patrick Patterson
C- Demarcus Cousins


That would be a roster *Capable* of getting Calipari a final 4 berth in his first season. Kentucky also leads by a large margin for a top 5 2011 prospect in the country Michael Gilchrist out of St. Pats in New Jersey, and will have a chance to land some top notch kids in 2010 which we will know more about once the '09 class is signed. Everything is looking very bright in Lexington in the near future.


----------



## HB

But take into account, they could loose Wall, Meeks, Patterson and Cousins in one season, they arent bringing back enough talent to replace that.

I pray that Wall goes to Duke.


----------



## TM

stop reading those gay UK boards, bball. you know better than that.


----------



## bball2223

:laugh:


I'm just saying they should field a team with a good amount of talent with a coach who has proven much more than the guy who was just let go. I'm not saying they would go to the final 4 but they have the talent in place to possibly make a run to the final 4 next year if that scenario took place (I have no idea the likelihood however). 



HB, Calipari and Worldwide will take care of replacing that talent. Recruiting is the least of UK fan's worries with Calipari. Actual coaching will be the worry of the Wildcat faithful. eace:


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> I pray that Wall goes to Duke.



First the humble prediction in the title game thread, and then this. Your softening up on us HB. 

Duke with a legit PG isn't something you or I would like to see as a Heel fan I can assure you of that.


----------



## BlueBaron

HB with the hate. We will make it to 2,000 wins before UNC too.


----------



## HB

Cal brings in another top recruit. Bledsoe is committed to UK.


----------



## TM

The saga continues...

Ex-UK coach Gillispie suing school, seeking $6M


----------



## BlueBaron

Yeah, I didn't see this coming...


----------



## HB

Its hard to hate him, he's one of the most social coaches out there. Difference between him and Gillespie in that aspect is like night and day.

Lol he's also obsessed with twitter. I wonder how gets anything done.


----------



## BlueBaron

He is the people's coach. Gillispie was just an *** hole.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Gillispie left A&M before his time, it's only fitting he was punted from KU before his time.


----------

